# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  Diamond Packs?  What are they?

## Riskerbus

Guys, does anyone know exactly what is included in a Diamond Pack that is purchased through the Blokify app?  

Also how much does it cost to have them print and ship your designs?

----------


## blokify

Diamonds are secondary currency, they allow you buy individual bloks and kits.  

Print/ship designs: you can get a real time quote for your designs by click "3d Print" then "Order Online"

Best,
Blokify

----------


## ImaginationProgress

I'm sorry.  This might be a dumb question.  I haven't downloaded Blokify yet, but why do you need to buy individual bloks or kits?  What exactly are the bloks that you must purchase?  Can I build a design without having to purchase bloks or kits?

----------


## blokify

Hi,

Blokify is free and comes with the castle kit.  Kits include: themed environments, bloks, models and background music. You do not have to purchase anything to be able to use Blokify to build and 3D print.  If you would like more variety: bloks, environments etc you can purchase them.

Best,
Blokify

----------

